# Dogswell products



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

I was looking for some dried beef liver (as Sheba won't eat fresh) at our locale wellness pet store. I found some but really didn't look at the package very well until I got home. At the bottom back of the package I see the "Made in China".
I went to their site and read the FAQ on Quality Assurance: Quality Assurance. 
I don't think I should feed her anything "made in China" but please check out the link and tell me what you think. 

Thanks....


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

trikerdon said:


> I was looking for some dried beef liver (as Sheba won't eat fresh) at our locale wellness pet store. I found some but really didn't look at the package very well until I got home. At the bottom back of the package I see the "Made in China".
> I went to their site and read the FAQ on Quality Assurance: Quality Assurance.
> I don't think I should feed her anything "made in China" but please check out the link and tell me what you think.
> 
> Thanks....


I wont eating anything from China....let alone feeding it to my munchkins....but its up to you!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

i would never feed anything that comes from China, ever. I know they say all that stuff about quality control but...

When they had melamine in the heart medication that killed a bunch of people they never, ever traced it to the source. And this is with the FDA, pharmaceutical companies, etc.

and I don't think they traced it with the dog food either. You just never know when someone is going to decide to save money and put a little ethylene glycol in there or something.


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

I'm not going to take any chances. Don't buy pet food or chews from China. Going to return them to the store.
Found some good ones made in the USA at Bully Sticks – Bully Sticks for Dogs – Best Bully Sticks Very reasonable also.....


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

you'd be surprised what comes from China - my aunt bought some of those single serving things of apple juice and it was shipped from China!

Glad you are taking them back - not only are you not risking your dog BUT if enough people do that maybe they'll get the message.


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

Absolutely positively do not feed that. Have you tried cooking fresh liver?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I like dogswell as a company, but I would never buy their jerky, no matter how much they swear by their quality controls. Theres a product called true chews, they make dehydrated meat products that are made in U.S. I still think its cheaper to buy a dehydrator and make your own treats.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

I don't feed Dogswell because it's made in China.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i don't give my dog anything that comes from China (food, treats,
toys, leash, bowls, etc). you can find treats of all sorts made in the
USA.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

i try my best to only buy products made in USA for myself and my boy.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I won't buy anything for consumption from china for me or the dogs. 
We really like the purebites treats for our dogs, and Bravo trail mix.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

It makes me sad that Dogswell is made in China. My guy loves their chicken jerky, he hands it out like candy. I bought a small bag of the duck jerky for Murph before realizing (after having fed it) that it was in fact made in China.


Won't make the same mistake again! Only USA made from now on.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I won't feed anything from China. Thats what I like about feeding raw-I know where their food is coming from. Its either deer, or the package of meat must say "product of the USA". If there is no origin listed, usually I won't buy it.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

If your looking for freezed dried beef liver treats this is what I give my dogs and it is made in the good ol U.S of A and the good thing is they make duck liver treats, chicken, and lamb and it's the only ingredient! Etta Says!, Inc. All Natural Freeze-dried Liver Treats, and Eco-friendly Dog Products :: Home I've been feeding these as treats since my dog was a puppy.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm highly anti-China treats/food. Too many sick dogs and recalls. google chicken jerky killing dogs right now and you'll be shocked! The fda sent out a caution already


----------

